# huron river reports



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

was thinking about boating up the huron river for something different. Often thought about it, I quess I just need to do it. Anyone have any advise (areas to steer clear of, fish i could catch this time of year, tactics)

Thanks


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Up the Huron? With a motor down? Not gunna get far from the mouth this time of year would be my guess. It all matters on what your floating in and where at. Smallies, cats and the occasional pike throughout the system, maybe a muskie from Belleville down.


----------



## thecoggster (Jul 31, 2011)

Lots of largemouths in there to you really cant go wrong on the river in my experiance, lots of good water to fish.


----------



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

Well, thanks to all the rain I will need to wait. Typically it will take about a week for the raisin to return to decent fishing all long should I expect to wait on the huron?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

The rain screwed it up a little.The cats were hitting good before the rain blew the river out. But I am going north for some family camping 8/1 - 8/4 and trout I hope. But when I get back the river should be down and the cats will be on again.I like eatings cats so much more than eyes and need a few more for the frezzer.


----------



## FunkeD (Jul 29, 2011)

Before the rain, I was doing pretty decent on pike in the river. Went out yesterday, and the river was up about a foot and a half from where it was the previous week. Found a few nice bowfin in the flooded areas that are normally dry river bank. I'm not sure you'll be able to get a boat up the huron though. Lots of dams, low bridges, narrow, and shallow parts. You could fish Belleville lake a bit though, I've done decent there in the past. I always have a blast fishing from a kayak on the river as well. Good luck to you!


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Huron has come down. I put the canoe in and pulled 3 eater cats on livers, and missed a few.


----------



## BuckSnort (Aug 16, 2007)

Fished the river yesterday at Huroc Park foot bridge.Fished from 10am to 1pm.Water running fast but very low compared to past few weeks.Only caught 2 silver bass casting Mepps spinners parallel to the foot bridge.Only a couple other people fishing.Didn't see any other fish caught.


----------

